# Weird New Problem with one of my 622's



## the admiral (May 30, 2007)

I have two identical 622's running L713 software. One runs great but the other one has started doing weird things. When the weather is great outside, it gets that picture like when you get bad rain or wind fade, so bad it is un-watchable.

To be more specific, the moving part of each picture seems to smear and pixelate horribly. When it gets really bad, the machine shuts down and reboots.

I have great signal strength on this box and the other 622 shares this same dish.

Any ideas. The box is 5+ years old.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

the admiral;3164900 said:


> I have two identical 622's running L713 software. One runs great but the other one has started doing weird things. When the weather is great outside, it gets that picture like when you get bad rain or wind fade, so bad it is un-watchable.
> 
> To be more specific, the moving part of each picture seems to smear and pixelate horribly. When it gets really bad, the machine shuts down and reboots.
> 
> ...


I would run a checkswitch to see if it helps. If not, try swapping boxes, re running a checkswitch on each box and see if the issue remains in that room or if it follows the receiver. If its rebooting, I would also temporarily bypass your surge protector to see if it helps.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

I suspect the hard drive is failing.


----------



## the admiral (May 30, 2007)

I have it on an APC UPS, could that be the problem?


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

the admiral said:


> I have it on an APC UPS, could that be the problem?


Shouldn't be a problem. I have everything running on various UPS's. Even have a small one powering the DPP44 switch.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

I have to agree with what has already been posted, hard drive, not surprising considering it is a 622, probably original hard drive.


----------



## the admiral (May 30, 2007)

I tried doing check switch, removing UPS etc.. Still acting up. I have realized that it mainly messes up when there are two programs recording at the same time. Does that sound like the disk drive?

Also, if I have to replace the unit, can back it up with the External Hard Drive and reload on the new unit?


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

the admiral said:


> I tried doing check switch, removing UPS etc.. Still acting up. I have realized that it mainly messes up when there are two programs recording at the same time. Does that sound like the disk drive?
> 
> Also, if I have to replace the unit, can back it up with the External Hard Drive and reload on the new unit?


Yes and Yes


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Actually I used to have a similar issue. It turned out to be a bad LNB. There is record of system health in the menu. I'm not at home right now to tell you how to find it right now. DPP+ LNB's do go bad over time, they start to drift. My problem went away when E* replaced it.


----------

